# Freak Nasty



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Look what is hanging around my stand... He is missing half of his ear...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:beer:

Let him walk!

Crazy looking! But would look awsome on the wall!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Thats bambis grampa..


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

shooter! I love the deep crab claw. Their bodies sure are bulking up fast.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

MAN That deer is freekin nasty!!! I love it! The left side looks muley kinda


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hope you have been living in your stand!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice... look at that neck...


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's the type of deer every guy dreams about. It would make for an awesome mount, that's for sure.

I wonder how much bigger that beast will get if he makes it to next year?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the ??double main?? that starts on his right side after the G2.....THAT is unique!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That is fricken awesome Josh!!!!!! I love the character


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you ever get back out to replace the battery in the camera. I'll be out there sometime today, let me know if you want me to hook it up for you.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool looking deer!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ANy news on him Josh????


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

He is taking my advise! Living out there till he kills him!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what kind of trail cam you using??


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry for being late on the responses:

Go ahead and replace the battery Joe.

I haven't hunted that deer for a while now, just haven't had the right wind or it was too much wind.

I am using a Moultrie Trail Camera.


----------

